
What's the difference between a data analyst and a data scientist? - andrewfogg
http://go.import.io/data-scientists-vs-data-analysts-hn
======
andrewfogg
Data scientists are young and foolish, data analysts are old and wise.

------
andrewfogg
Data analysts remember when Excel's row max was 65,536.

------
andrewfogg
Data scientists have better hipster beards in my experience.

